# About My Avatar



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

A few people have made mention now about my avatar and many others are still a bit WTF? about the whole thing.

So with a bit of help from KnowYourMeme.com here is some background to it.

*About*

Nyan Cat, also known as Pop Tart Cat, is an 8-bit animation depicting a cat with the body of a cherry pop tart flying through outer space. While absurd themes like flying kittens and pastry cats have been around for some time, the surreal humor behind this particular combination has captivated YouTubers and online art communities, spawning fan illustrations as well as user-interface designs and homebrew games across multiple platforms.

*Origin*

The Pop Tart Cat animation was posted on the daily comics site LOL-COMICS[1] run by illustrator Chris Torres, also known as prguitarman, on April 2nd, 2011. The original drawing was based on his own Russian Blue cat, Marty, and was drawn after receiving two separate suggestions for a cat and a pop tart during a Red Cross charity drawing event on Livestream[28]. Prior to the Pop Tart Cat, prguitarman had already gained a relatively large audience with a few other instances of comics circulating on the web. The GIF animation was also reblogged via Tumblr[2] on April 2nd, 2011, accumulating over 3,000 notes (likes & reblogs) in its first two weeks:

On April 5th, 2011, YouTuber saraj00n posted a video titled Nyan Cat[3], using comic artist prguitarman's Pop Tart Cat animation set to the well-known Japanese Vocaloid song Nyanyanyanyanyanyanya by Japanese artist Daniwell-P looping in the background, Although the song had been originally composed for Hatsune Miku to sing, The version used in the video was of the cover sung by the Utauloid Momo Momone. The video gained over one million views in its first two weeks:

*Spread*

On April 10th, the Nyan Cat video was picked up by popular blogs and social networking sites including Memebase, Buzzfeed, Tumblr, and Facebook among others.
Beginning on April 12th, Tosh.0 blog posted the Nyan Cat video, as well as CollegeHumor and G4TV.There are several remixes and spinoff variations of the original video circulating on YouTube, many of them customized with alternative characters and background music.
Nyan Cat has been also briefly seen on Sprint's Nexus 4G "Cats" commercial, which featured a number of popular cat video clips.
There's also a website showing a mash-up animation of Nyan Cat and Speedy Cat.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

sometimes... its best when you dont know the origin of certain things, it gives it a mystique .


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Never saw an avatar with such details


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh, I thought with the rainbow that it was a "pride" thing... Oops.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Jakerock said:


> Oh, I thought with the rainbow that it was a "pride" thing... Oops.


Jakerock, I took the liberty of *bolding* the funny parts in your above post.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I agree with imp

If they dont know, keep em guessing


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Lot of information there... who would've thought that is what God looks like...


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, wherever it comes from, I think Nyan Cat is totally hip and awesome!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I just thought you loved cats and rainbows like all slingshot enthusiasts


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

pop shot said:


> I just thought you loved cats and rainbows *like all slingshot enthusiasts*


Don't get carried away. Some of us prefer rainbows and Unicorns.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I like hops and malts.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

I prefer mexican red when I can get it, but there is a california hybrid called new super silver haze that was pretty smooth too.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

My avatar is just me - shooting like a woosy


----------

